

Real Python for Web Development, featuring web2py - robomartin
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1369857650/real-python-for-web-development-featuring-web2py

======
robomartin
Just in case there are a few on HN who don't know about the project. Because
it reached $20K it will now include Django as well. It looks like it might
very well become THE go-to resource for those who want to get into Python for
web projects.

I'm certainly a supporter. You have three days to pitch in.

